# Mammy Soda Reproduction ????



## tangomango (Apr 14, 2013)

Picked up this 60 oz. Mammy Soda bottle Saturday.   Thought it to be a Great find.    After getting it home, there are a couple red flags as to being original or reproduction.  Thought  someone may have more info. on these Mammies.   First, the bottom has NO bottle manufacturer marking or coding what so ever and the "Mammy" is in smaller block letters then I have seen in pictures of other Mammies.     Secondly, looking at the embossed Mammy on the front, her top of the apron (bust section) is smooth while others pictured have a hatch pattern.  I guess what is disappointing got this from a reputable bottle collector whom I have purchased many bottles from in the past.   (


----------



## tangomango (Apr 14, 2013)

Mammy 2 of 2


----------



## epackage (Apr 14, 2013)

I can't see spending the money to repro a bottle that sells for $15-20 on Ebay but I guess you never know...


----------



## melovebottle (Jun 8, 2013)

I also bought my Mammy bottle at a bottle show. Later, a collector I spoke with, happened to mention that they were reproducing them. What "red flags" made you think it was a repro? I thought the lack of bottom surface wear might be an indication that the bottle was relatively new. I had never seen one and thought it was an interesting novelty. I posted a query on the Soda forum and was informed the Mammy sodas have been reproduced.


----------



## Snikt21 (Feb 1, 2015)

Interesting, I am looking to pick one up and have come across 2 that show the difference in the apron you mention. See below. Any idea which one is vintage and which may be repro ? http://www.justaboutmodern.com/Black-Americana-Mammy-Beverages-Co-Soda-Bottle-14-Canada-KT5132.htm http://www.ebay.com/itm/391032579732?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&fromMakeTrack=true


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 1, 2015)

Sure is a strange bottle to reproduce but yeah that certainly looks like a repro.  I think the one on Ebay is a repro as well, the other is too blurry to tell.


----------



## Snikt21 (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks. The one tangomango posted and the Ebay one both have the "smooth"apron while the other one for sale has the "hatch pattern". Is the hatch one authentic ? I am new to bottles and am looking to purchase this for my Dad in Montreal who is ill and who always spoke of "getting a nickel and buying the big bottle of Mammy ."


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 4, 2015)

Old thread but good topic!... Sunday, April 14, 2013 10:44 AM What proof is there that the Mammy was reproduced?...other than what melovebottle said: 'I also bought my Mammy bottle at a bottle show. [font="arial black,avant garde"]Later, a collector I spoke with, happened to mention that they were reproducing them.[/font] What "red flags" made you think it was a repro? I thought the lack of bottom surface wear might be an indication that the bottle was relatively new. I had never seen one and thought it was an interesting novelty. [font="arial black,avant garde"]I posted a query on the Soda forum and was informed the Mammy sodas have been reproduced.'[/font] Because a collector said they were?Lack of base wear dose not mean it's new.Who informed him they were reproduced? I'd like to be enlightened[] Also the lack of the crossed hatch detail dose not mean anything...does it?It not having bottle manufacturer marking or coding can be explained, maybe some were made by Dominion glass and some by Consumers, I would think Dominion though...they did not really start to use their mark until about the late 20's early 30'sI was able to find three marked with Dominion and three with no markings...one of which is the bottle posted at the beginning, it is the last bottle pictured. So are these last three bottles really reproduction? I never heard of that before but it's possible I suppose, but why do it with a bottle that has such a low value...maybe the buyers in that price range wont be suspecting?   Mammy's with Dominion mark and crossed hatch[attachment=mammy-with D.jpg] Mammy's without Dominion mark and no crossed hatch[attachment=Mammy-no D.jpg]


----------



## CanadianBottles (Feb 4, 2015)

There's no concrete evidence in the second photos but those bottles sure don't look right.  The embossing is really crude and uneven, very hand-carved looking, which was extremely uncommon on bottles of that era but is very common on reproductions.  Something seems off about the glass as well, but I can't put my finger on it.  They just look very new.  Might be able to get a better idea of it if I saw one in person.


----------



## Canadacan (Feb 6, 2015)

Yes so hard to draw any real conclusion without bottle samples in hand. I think one of the members here is from Quebec and has a website dedicated to PQ bottles maybe he would know better. Here is a comparison of the first and last bottles pictured above. If it was a reproduction bottle you would think it'll be thin walled like the 70's one way glass. [attachment=Mammy bottle samples.jpg]


----------

